# Vorteile einer Soundkarte



## MontagID (16. November 2016)

Hi Leute,
vielleicht ist das eine überflüssige Frage, stellen tu ich sie mir dennoch.
Ich hab ein Z170 Board von Asus. Das Teil hat ja bereits Sound on Board...
Derzeit nutze ich eigentlich nur Kopfhörer Logitech G430, möchte mir aber bald auch 2.1 Sound an den PC anschließen. Alles eine Frage des Geldes. Was im Budget liegt sind die wavemaster moodi 2.1 und als soundkarte die creative soundblaster z.
jetzt ist die frage, brauch ich denn eigentlich überhaupt eine soundkarte? verbessert sich da der Sound so extrem verglichen mit dem on board Sound?
ich muss gestehen, mich nie wirklich darum gekümmert zu haben, und ich bin nun auch weniger der akustische typ. bisher hat mir der on board Sound eigentlich gereicht - und dementsprechend würde ich jetzt eigentlich bezweifeln dass ich durch eine soundkarte noch mal irgendwas gewinnen würde?!


----------



## PCGH_Phil (16. November 2016)

Für das Moody brauchst du keine Soundkarte. Das wird ganz regulär per Klinke angeschlossen, im Subwoofer steckt der Verstärker und die Weiche, die leiten dann den Klang zu den Boxen um. Du brauchst also keine zusätzlichen Anschlüsse oder so. Zzudem bildet es einfach nicht genügend Details ab, um eine Soundkarte zu rechtfertigen.
Grobe (und ungenaue) Faustregel: Etwa 3-5× mehr für die Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer investieren, als für das Abspielgerät. So ab ~300 Euro für die Boxen (analog!) könnte man sich überlegen, Geld in eine Soundkarte zu investieren.

Steck die Euros für die Soundkarte lieber in das Soundsystem... Das Moody ist für den Preis zwar ganz gut, aber bei günstigen Lautsprechern bringt aber echt jeder zusätzliche Euro (sofern gut angelegt) einen wirklichen Vorteil.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## max310kc (16. November 2016)

Eine Soundkarte kann den Sound mehr oder weniger deutlich verbessern. Bei den vorhandenen bzw. geplanten Gerätschaften wird sie allerdings klanglich eher sehr wenige bis keine Vorteile bieten.

edit: Zulang getippt, oben steht schon alles.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. November 2016)

Ich hab seit Urzeiten schon immer eine Soundkarte gehabt. Weil ich mal SLI testen wollte, hat die nicht mehr ins Gehäuse gepasst, und ich war gezwungen 1 Jahr lang Onboard Sound zu nutzen. Da ist mir der Unterschied schon extrem aufgefallen (Höhen nicht mehr so klar, Bässe klangen irgendwie lasch). Als ich aber von SLI zu der 1080 gewechselt habe, und die Soundkarte wieder einbauen konnte, habe ich den Unterschied noch extremer wahrgenommen. Also für mich geht es absolut nicht ohne Soundkarte. Damit man den Unterschied auch wirklich hört sind hochwertige Boxen und Köpfhörer aber Pflicht, das sollte klar sein. Ich habe z.B. noch die altehrwürdige  Soundblaster Titanium  die an einem Teufel 5.1 System hängt (genauen Name weiß ich nicht mehr).


----------



## MontagID (16. November 2016)

gut, dann hat sich das mit der soundkarte eigentlich erledigt.

ich schreibe mal kurz worum es mir eigentlich geht.

ich habe ein billiges 2.1 System hier gehabt, bzw. steht noch hier, aber eben nicht angeschlossen. auch von creative. das Problem damit ist, dass es leise aber wahrnehmbar rauscht, wenn es angeschlossen und eingeschaltet ist. die klangqualität selbst ist mir nicht unwichtig, aber mit dieser war ich bisher eigentlich soweit zufrieden. bei den Kopfhörern habe ich ein ähnliches Problem. diese rauschen auch, obwohl kein ton wiedergegeben wird. in den Einstellungen kann man den regler bei mikrofon runterdrehen, dann ist es fast weg. aber dann höre ich mich selbst, wenn ich im teamspeak spreche, auch nicht mehr. und das ist dann schon auch eher komisch. daher muss ich da dann immer umschalten und das nervt. daher der gedanke, dass das vielleicht mit einer soundkarte aufhört. ich kein rauschen mehr bei den boxen (auch mit neuen boxen, da ich denke dass das rauschen der boxen eher ein Problem der boxen selbst ist) und nicht mehr dieses einstellungswirrwarr bei den Kopfhörern habe. die kofphörer kann man via usb oder den normalen steckern anschließen. bei den normalen steckern is dann aber plötzlich die mikrofonqualität total für die tonne... also insgesamt hab ich da eher komfortechnische Probleme als das es mir da um die klangqualität geht.


----------



## JackA (16. November 2016)

Es ist ja immer das selbe Thema und es gibt so viel zu erklären, dass ich es schon langsam leid bin, mich immer wieder zu wiederholen...
*Onboard:* Es gibt gut und schlecht implementierte, was sich in Rauschen und Störsignalen zeigt. Dazu ist ein am Onboard angeschlossenes Mikrofon aufnahmequalitativ immer Grütze. Video dazu. Was sich bei folgendem Punkt zeigt:
*Logitech G430:* Das ist ein USB Headset! an USB angeschlossen ist es völlig egal welche Soundkarte in deinem PC steckt, da es über eine eigene USB Soundkarte verfügt. Darum hört sich das Mikro dann, umgesteckt an den Onboard, so kacke an (siehe Punkt oben und das Video). D.h. an USB ändert sich am Klang nichts, wenn du die Soundkarte wechselst.
*2.1 Anlage:*  Was dir hier an Onboard passieren kann, ist eine Brummschleifen, was zu unschönen Klängen aus der Anlage führt. Das kannst du ganz einfach teste: Smartphone oder MP3 Player dran: rauscht die Anlage -> ist es der Verstärker von der Anlage selbst, rauscht sie nicht, dann gibt es Interferenzen mit dem Onboard. Dagegen hilft dann ein NF-Entstörfilter.
Die Moodi Anlage ist natürlich eher solala und mehr auf wummern für Junge und anspruchslose Ohren gedacht. Für das Geld würde ich eher zu einer Edifier R1280T greifen.
*Soundkarte:* Schwer zu sagen ob sie Besserung bringt, bei mir hat eine Soundkarte <100 € noch nie klanglich etwas bewirkt. Sowas wie Wolfpac schreibt kenne ich nur, wenn man bei Soundblaster den Crystalizer aktiviert, was aber den Klang verbiegt und nicht verbessert. Aber allein bei einer Teufel 5.1 PC-Anlage von "hochwertigen Boxen" zu reden, ist naja... ich sags jetzt mal nicht.

Darum das Fazit: schenk dir die Soundkarte bei den billig 2.1 Systemen und bleib bei Onboard. Hast du Störsignale, setz nen NF-Entstörfilter ein.


----------



## MontagID (16. November 2016)

schon mal danke für eure antworten.

das g430 kann man ja auch mit den anderen steckern an den pc anschließen. usb ist ja kein muss. bei der aufnahmequalität geht's mehr auch weniger um eine derart hohe Qualität, dass ich damit tollte YouTube Videos machen könnte. sowas mach ich ja nich. es geht darum im teamspeak relativ verständlich rüber zu kommen. ich hatte es auch schon, dass der klang absolut verzerrt war und ich mich wie ein Monster angehört hab. und nein, da war keine stimmverzerrung aktiv 

ich fasse noch mal kurz zusammen, die boxen von mir scheinen eigentlich immer zu brumme bzw. zu rauschen. daher hätte ich da gern neue.
das müssen keine high end dinger sein, aber eben schon welche die da eben nicht rauschen, obwohl keine wiedergabe stattfindet.

und was die Kopfhörer betrifft, wie gesagt, theoretisch könnte ich die auch an eine soundkarte anschließen. die klangqualität der g430 reichen mir vollkommen aus. dass es hier den ein oder anderen klangfetischisten gibt und sagt, dass es wesentlich besser geht, weiß ich - aber brauch ich nich. mir geht's da, wie gesagt eher um den Komfort. 
wenn ich im teamspeak bin, würde ich mich gern selbst auch im Kopfhörer hören. einfach deshalb, weil es sonst komisch is, da die Ohrmuscheln mich selbst realtiv gut abschirmen. wenn ich dann aber arbeite und musik höre, dann produziert dieses mikrofon ein rauschen. daher muss ich das in den Einstellungen immer ändern. ich geh mal davon aus, dass sich da nicht viel machen lässt?
und soeben habe ich das Video angeschaut - wenn ich das jetz richtig verstanden habe, ließe es sich also mit dem kleinen gerät beheben. was aber doch auch bedeuten würde, dass es mit einer soundkarte auch behoben wäre? rein theoretisch? wirtschaftlich gesehen wäre das natürlich Blödsinn.

ich schau mir jetzt auch mal an, was so ein nf filter macht


die von dir genannten boxen passen mir wiederum nicht auf den Schreibtisch.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. November 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Es ist ja immer das selbe Thema und es gibt so viel zu erklären, dass ich es schon langsam leid bin, mich immer wieder zu wiederholen...
> *Onboard:* Es gibt gut und schlecht implementierte, was sich in Rauschen und Störsignalen zeigt. Dazu ist ein am Onboard angeschlossenes Mikrofon aufnahmequalitativ immer Grütze. Video dazu. Was sich bei folgendem Punkt zeigt:
> *Logitech G430:* Das ist ein USB Headset! an USB angeschlossen ist es völlig egal welche Soundkarte in deinem PC steckt, da es über eine eigene USB Soundkarte verfügt. Darum hört sich das Mikro dann, umgesteckt an den Onboard, so kacke an (siehe Punkt oben und das Video). D.h. an USB ändert sich am Klang nichts, wenn du die Soundkarte wechselst.
> *2.1 Anlage:*  Was dir hier an Onboard passieren kann, ist eine Brummschleifen, was zu unschönen Klängen aus der Anlage führt. Das kannst du ganz einfach teste: Smartphone oder MP3 Player dran: rauscht die Anlage -> ist es der Verstärker von der Anlage selbst, rauscht sie nicht, dann gibt es Interferenzen mit dem Onboard. Dagegen hilft dann ein NF-Entstörfilter.
> ...


Crystalizer benutze ich nicht da das echt eher eine Verschlechterung ist. Teufel nicht als hochwertig zu bezeichnen finde ich aber lächerlich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MontagID (16. November 2016)

machen wirs kurz:

irgendeine Empfehlung für ein 2.1 System fürs gaming. sollten nicht zu groß sein, und noch angenehm auf den Schreibtisch passen, nicht rauschen wenn inaktiv
Verwendung des mikrofons des g430 ohne das mikrofon in den Einstellungen muten zu müssen, da sonst rauschen hörbar ist. liegt das am Headset, dem usb Adapter, dem on board Sound, irgendwelchen dummen Einstellungen die ich nich gebacken bekomme?


----------



## Tilfred (16. November 2016)

Boxen/Soundsysteme mit Typ: 2.1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das spuckt Geizhals zwischen 80-100 € aus.

Wenn Dir das Moody gefällt bestell es oder hör Dir es beim Händler an.
Zurückschicken geht immer.

Vielleicht hast Du ja junge Ohren. ^^


----------



## Venom89 (16. November 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Crystalizer benutze ich nicht da das echt eher eine Verschlechterung ist. Teufel nicht als hochwertig zu bezeichnen finde ich aber lächerlich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk



Ist ja schön du das so findest. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. November 2016)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Ist ja schön du das so findest. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja genau, das ändert auch nichts daran das du Schwachsinn redest. Als ob deine popeligen 200 € Lautsprecher besser wären als Test  Lautsprecher Multimedia - Teufel Concept E300 + Decoderstation 5 - sehr gut - Seite 1 ja ne ist klar. Viel Spaß beim weiter trollen


----------



## Venom89 (16. November 2016)

Jetzt weißt du nichtmal welches System überhaupt. E300 oder E450?
Ja die "popeligen" 200€ Lautsprecher sind weitaus besser, ob du es glaubst oder nicht. Das sind Möchtegern Heimkino Systeme. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ein vernünftiger Subwoofer kostet schon mehr als die kompletten Systeme. Da von hochwertig zu sprechen Spricht nicht gerade für deine Erfahrung. Das mit dem trollen solltest du mal entfernen.

Für den TE:
Die Teufel Systeme taugen nichts in der Preisklasse. Aufgeblähter subwoofer der nicht einmal tief spielen kann + Cube Lautsprecher. 
Guter Klang wird unter anderem durch Homogenität erzeugt. Da ist eine solche Konstellation Gift. Von 5.1 Systemen am Schreibtisch fange ich gar nicht erst an, aber das hast du ja auch nicht vor 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MontagID (16. November 2016)

nein, mir geht es darum hin und wieder bei der arbeit musik zu hören. habe hier aber keine hoch anspruchsvollen Erwartungen. zocken will ich damit dann aber auch hin und wieder, auch obwohl ich dazu eher die kopfhöhrer nehmen würde/werde.
jetzt ist nur die frage, es können auch ein paar euronen mehr sein (wenn dazu keine soudkarte von nöten ist), welches 2.1 System da wirklich ein gutes p/l verhälnis hat. rein technisch gesehen bestehe ich noch nicht mal auf einen 2.1, es können auch einfach 2 Lautsprecher sein, die für sich genommen auch einen ansprechenden klang haben.

jetzt noch mal kurz zu der usb soundkarte für die kofphörer. das g430 Headset hat ja bereit einen solchen Adapter, taugt der nichts, oder liegt das nun nicht am Headset sondern an einer Konfiguration und/oder könnte hierzu eine soundkarte beim Komfort und dem rauschverhalten des mikrofons abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Venom89 (16. November 2016)

MontagID schrieb:


> nein, mir geht es darum hin und wieder bei der arbeit musik zu hören. habe hier aber keine hoch anspruchsvollen Erwartungen. zocken will ich damit dann aber auch hin und wieder, auch obwohl ich dazu eher die kopfhöhrer nehmen würde/werde.
> jetzt ist nur die frage, es können auch ein paar euronen mehr sein (wenn dazu keine soudkarte von nöten ist), welches 2.1 System da wirklich ein gutes p/l verhälnis hat. rein technisch gesehen bestehe ich noch nicht mal auf einen 2.1, es können auch einfach 2 Lautsprecher sein, die für sich genommen auch einen ansprechenden klang haben.



Wie groß dürfen die Lautsprecher denn sein? 
Evtl würden diese ja gehen. Wavemaster Cube mini Regal-Lautsprecher-System (36 Watt) mit Bluetooth-Streaming Aktiv-Boxen Nutzung für TV/Smartphone/Tablet schwarz (66340) Wavemaster Cube mini Regal-Lautsprecher-System (36 Watt) mit Bluetooth-Streaming Aktiv-Boxen Nutzung fur TV/Smartphone/Tablet schwarz (66340): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi



MontagID schrieb:


> jetzt noch mal kurz zu der usb soundkarte für die kofphörer. das g430 Headset hat ja bereit einen solchen Adapter, taugt der nichts, oder liegt das nun nicht am Headset sondern an einer Konfiguration und/oder könnte hierzu eine soundkarte beim Komfort und dem rauschverhalten des mikrofons abhilfe schaffen?



Du nutzt sofern du das Headset per USB angeschlossen hast eine Soundkarte. Zwar aber sehr schlechte aber das ja egal. Versuche mal die Kopfhörer per Klinke anzuschließen. Problem verschwunden? USB Soundkarte defekt. Rauscht weiterhin? Evtl an einem anderen Rechner noch testen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackA (17. November 2016)

Ich dachte das Mikrofon rauscht nur, wenn du das G430 komplett an Onboard anschließt?
Ich würde da definitv nur die USB Soundkarte nutzen. Die Klangqualität von dem Headset ist ja jetzt eh schon weit unter dem, was man normal für das Geld bekommen könnte und Logitech baut in ihre USB Soundkarten noch einen unveränderlichen EQ ein, der auf die Kopfhörer abgestimmt ist (so kenne ich es vom G330).
Reicht dir die Mikrofonqualität nicht aus beim G430, könnte man zwar eine extra USB-Soundkarte speziell fürs Mikro nachrüsten, sehe aber darin eher wenig Sinn. Dann lieber gleich auf Hifi-Kopfhörer und extra Mikrofon wechseln. Beispiel UE 6000 + V-Moda BoomPro

Wavemaster Cube Mini ist ein guter Tipp bis 100 Euro (gibt hier auch ein Review dazu)


----------



## Körschgen (17. November 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ja genau, das ändert auch nichts daran das du Schwachsinn redest. Als ob deine popeligen 200 € Lautsprecher besser wären als Test  Lautsprecher Multimedia - Teufel Concept E300 + Decoderstation 5 - sehr gut - Seite 1 ja ne ist klar. Viel Spaß beim weiter trollen




Da muss ich mich auch mal einklinken.

Soll jeder nutzen was er will...aber eben jenes Teufel Set, ist nichts weiter als ein besseres Logitech Tischhupen Set.

Sich da noch aus dem Fenster zu lehnen und die Notwendigkeit einer Soundkarte damit begründen zu wollen...

Mein jüngerer Bruder nutzt so eins um den TV Ton etwas aufzubessern.

Für Musik aber nicht gerade zu empfehlen.

Als günstige Multimedia LS empfehle ich ganz gern:

Samson MediaOne BT4

Gibt es auch kleiner als BT3 oder etwas größer als BT5.

IdR trifft das ziemlich den Geschmack der Leude mit ähnlichem Anspruch/Beschreibung wie du.


----------



## MontagID (17. November 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Mikrofon rauscht nur, wenn du das G430 komplett an Onboard anschließt?
> Ich würde da definitv nur die USB Soundkarte nutzen. Die Klangqualität von dem Headset ist ja jetzt eh schon weit unter dem, was man normal für das Geld bekommen könnte und Logitech baut in ihre USB Soundkarten noch einen unveränderlichen EQ ein, der auf die Kopfhörer abgestimmt ist (so kenne ich es vom G330).
> Reicht dir die Mikrofonqualität nicht aus beim G430, könnte man zwar eine extra USB-Soundkarte speziell fürs Mikro nachrüsten, sehe aber darin eher wenig Sinn. Dann lieber gleich auf Hifi-Kopfhörer und extra Mikrofon wechseln. Beispiel UE 6000 + V-Moda BoomPro
> 
> Wavemaster Cube Mini ist ein guter Tipp bis 100 Euro (gibt hier auch ein Review dazu)



Wenn ich das Headset ohne usb anschließe, klinge ich total verzerrt. zumindest das letzte mal war es so, hab es seither nicht mehr ausprobiert.
das mikrofon rauscht dann, wenn es so eingestellt ist dass ich das mikrofon auch selbst in den Lautsprechern hören möchte. mich selbst also. und je lauter ich das mikrofon im Headset einstelle umso lauter wird dann auch das rauschen. 
nun hab ich also die Möglichkeit, in normaler Nutzung den Pegel für mikrofon runter zu schrauben, dann rauscht es fast gar nicht mehr, und wenn ich in teamspeak bin, es wieder hochzudrehen und dann auch mit dem rauschen zu leben.
dieses hin und her umgestelle finde ich halt etwas unkomfortabel und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das rauschen beim erhöhten Pegel des mikrofons sich so gehört oder ob man da irgendwie was machen kann. oder ob es einfach an der Qualität des Headsets liegt.
ein neues Headset kommt derzeit eigentlich nicht in frage. mit der klangqualität bin ich soweit eigentlich zufrieden und die mikrofonqualität ist eigentlich auch super (was meine ansprüche betrifft), einzig das rauschen stört eben, und da weiß ich nich ob s an meinen Einstellungen liegt, am Headset oder anderer Hardware.




Venom89 schrieb:


> Wie groß dürfen die Lautsprecher denn sein?
> Evtl würden diese ja gehen. Wavemaster Cube mini Regal-Lautsprecher-System (36 Watt) mit Bluetooth-Streaming Aktiv-Boxen Nutzung für TV/Smartphone/Tablet schwarz (66340) Wavemaster Cube mini Regal-Lautsprecher-System (36 Watt) mit Bluetooth-Streaming Aktiv-Boxen Nutzung fur TV/Smartphone/Tablet schwarz (66340): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi
> 
> 
> ...



die Lautsprecher sollten nicht höher als 16cm sein. die von dir verlinkten sind, soweit ich mich nich verguckt hab 21cm hoch. ich hab zwei Monitor am Arbeitsplatz daher kann ich die boxen nur "unter" meinen hauptmonitor stellen, da ich eine box nicht zwischen meine Monitore stellen möchte. das würde mich beim arbeiten dann leider doch zu sehr negativ beeinflussen. mal abgesehen davon, dass sie eben auch nicht so wuchtig sein müssen. 

wenn ich das Headset per klinke anschließe, klingt meine stimme als wäre ich ein Monster und es kommt dann auch irgendwie nur die hälfte durch. also ganz  merkwürdig. stimmverzerrung ist da eigentlich auch nirgends angeschalten. ich geh einfach mal davon aus, dass hier sich dann die ganzen treiber in die quere kommen. Headsetsoftware läuft, dann onboard Sound treiber dann wurschtelt Windows bestimmt auch noch irgendwie drin rum, da muss es ja irgendwie zu Problemen kommen?

derzeit ist es so eingestellt, das der Pegel vom mikrofon auf 50 steht. wenn ich dann am Headset kabel das mikrofon ausmache, reduziert sich logischerweise das rauschen noch ein bisschen. ich habe also ein ganz leises, aber wahrnehmbares grundrausche. wenn ich da auf null stelle ist es eigentlich still
ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass ich wohl damit leben muss. mit der 50er Einstellung und dem deaktivieren des mikrofons am kabel werde ich wohl leben müssen. wenn ich das mik dann brauche, mach ichs am kabel an. dann wird auch das rauschen wieder lauter.

wie ist das denn bei euch? hört ihr euch selbst im Lautsprecher Sprecher und habt ihr dann ein rauschen oder nicht?


----------



## Körschgen (17. November 2016)

Unter 16cm wird schon arg schwer.
Da würde sich vllt eine angewinkelte Aufstellung neben oder über den Bildschirmen anbieten?!

Zu deiner Mikrofon Geschichte...

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber redest du davon dich selbst im Kopfhörer des Headsets zu hören, oder über andere Lautsprecher?

Da ich offene Kopfhörer trage, höre ich mich sowieso latenzfrei selbst 

Vllt würde sich für dich ein gutes USB Mikrofon anbieten, das Samson Go-Mic hat z.BSp. einen Anschluss für latenzfreies abhören.


Grundsätzlich ist aber Mikrofon mit Lautsprechern immer anfällig für Rückkoppelungen.


----------



## MontagID (17. November 2016)

mein Schreibtisch steht "frei" im raum. über dem Monitor wird also schwierig, außer ich stell die dinger auf den Monitor. was evtl noch ginge, da ich ein Lichtschutz am Monitor hab. aber das is ja keine ablagefläche 
würd ich denn mit den Wavemaster MOODY 2.1 was falsch machen? die sind nämlich 145mm hoch.


----------



## Körschgen (17. November 2016)

Also für das Geld würde ich dann eher versuchen sowas wie die BT3 von Samson irgendwie unter zu bringen.
Samson MediaOne BT3

Aber da sollte man auch nicht das Gewicht unterschätzen.


Zu deinem Headset noch mal:

Die Logitech software hast du aber schon installiert?

Grundsätzlich ist das Ding einfach nicht gerade der Hit, besonders das Mikrofon...


----------



## MontagID (17. November 2016)

ja, die Software ist installiert.
naja, soweit ich mitbekommen habe passte da das preisleistungsverhältnis. wie gesagt, ansich bin ich mit der klang und mitkrofon Qualität eigentlich zufrieden. meinen ansprüchen genügt es.
lediglich das rauschen unter beschriebenen umständen stört mich. es ist natürlich gut möglich, dass sich da dann die nicht so hochwertige Verarbeitung bzw. Verwendung von Komponenten bemerkbar macht. keine Ahnung.


----------



## Sonmace (18. November 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ja genau, das ändert auch nichts daran das du Schwachsinn redest. Als ob deine popeligen 200 € Lautsprecher besser wären als Test  Lautsprecher Multimedia - Teufel Concept E300 + Decoderstation 5 - sehr gut - Seite 1 ja ne ist klar. Viel Spaß beim weiter trollen



Jo da muss ich auch was dazu sage, wenn du es mit einer graka vergleicht hast du eine sagen wir mal 750Ti und eine eine 1080 GTX wäre dann eine anlage um die 2500 € wobei die boxen mindestens 1800 € klasse sein müssten.

Kurz gesagt es ist nicht hochwertig und für HiFi leute ist das eher ein no go.

Aber es ist ok wenn man keine grossen anspüche hat.


----------



## MontagID (18. November 2016)

nur zur info, auch wenn ich ggf. dafür gesteinigt werde, empfohlen wurden sie zwar dennoch..., habe mich jetzt für die moody 2.1 entschieden. 
zumindest passen sie auf meinen schreibtisch. morgen weiß ich dann auch, wie der klang ist.


----------



## MontagID (19. November 2016)

so jetzt sind die dinger da, angeschlossen, geht soweit alles. jetzt hab ich nur das problem dass der rechte lautsprecher viel lauter is als der linke. und ich kann nirgends 2.1 einstellen sondern nur stereo? oder is das dann das selbe?
sonst ne idee?

edit. hab das dinger wieder eingepackt.
ging an 2 pcs nicht und am tv auch nicht.


----------



## JackA (19. November 2016)

Wer Billig kauft...
Oder du hast nur falsch angeschlossen.
Ja, Stereo ist 2.1, der Subwoofer nimmt sich normal nur die tiefen Frequenzen, die von der Quelle ausgeben werden und gibt diese verstärkt aus (je nach Gusto).


----------



## MontagID (20. November 2016)

sorry, aber ein blöderer spruch fällt dir nicht ein, oder?
also wenn ich mir was kaufe, dann kann ich wohl davon ausgehen dürfen, dass es funktioniert.
knapp 90 euro mag in deinen augen billig sein, sollte aber dennoch meinen ansprüchen genügen dürfen, und was am wichtigsten is, sollte nicht kaputt sein... (und der umstand hat mit dem preis erstmal nichts zu tun, den ALLES was man kauft, sollte nicht kaputt sein... unabhängig vom preis!!!)
wenn aber derart technische probleme auftreten (wie gesagt, an drei verschiedenen orten: 2x pc 1x tv) und überall das gleiche problem auftritt, und ich jeden stecker dreifach überprüft habe, werde ich wohl davon ausgehen dürfen, dass da was nich in ordnung ist......... also eingepackt und wieder zurück. zum nächsten laden gefahren, mir vor ort die sachen angehört und ein 2.1 system mit genommen, angeschlossen und siehe da: funktioniert. der sound und die funktion entspricht meinen vorstellungen und ich bin zufrieden, hab 20 euro drauf gelegt, aber jetzt gehts. im inet hätte ich 15 euro weniger bezahlt, aber das akzeptiere ich nun einfach mal - letztlich nich die welt.


----------



## JackA (20. November 2016)

Ich mein nicht billig im Preis sondern billig in der Qualität. Du hast angefragt, keiner hat dir dazu geraten, das Moody zu kaufen und du tust es trotzdem und erhältst nicht das, was du dir vorstellst und beschwerst dich darüber wieder im Thread, wo dir aber keiner zu dem System geraten hat.
Warum erstellst du dann so einen Thread, wenn dir die Hinweise sowieso egal sind?
Darum kriegst du von mir nur harte Worte zu hören.
Darf man wissen, was es jetzt für ein 2.1 System geworden ist? und in normalen Fachmärkten kannst du normal zu nem Mitarbeiter gehen und den Ladenpreis mit Amazon vergleich und im Normalfall passen sie dann den Ladenpreis zu deinen Gunsten an.


----------



## MontagID (20. November 2016)

ich hab jetzt nich noch mal extra nachgelesen, wenn du magst kannst du mich korrigeren, sollte das falsch sein. aber es war glaub schon jemand hier, der gesagt hat, dass man das schon kaufen kann. 
alle anderen vorschläge waren zu teuer oder passten nicht auf meinen schreibtisch. das hab ich doch aber auch alles gesagt 

und ob nun billig oder teuer, auch billigere artikel dürfen oder sollte nicht kaputt sein. mal abgesehen davon, dass an sich die verabeitung eigentlich schon okay ist. zumindest fühlte es sich hochwertig an. gekauft hab ich jetzt Logitech Z623 und bin damit zufrieden. war jetzt das einzige system das im laden da war und preislich nicht all zuweit von meiner vorstellung entfernt war. aufn schreibtisch passen sie gerade so...


----------



## CicoE (19. Februar 2017)

Es ist zwar schon ein paar Wochen her, doch für den nächsten möchte ich eine kleine Hilfestellung bieten.

Ich habe von jeher Onboard-Sound genutzt, früher schon mit Stereokopfhörer, später nem analogen 5.1 Headset  und irgendwelche Brüllwürfel von Logitech mit 'nem Popelsubwoofer und war der Meinung: Yeah, da hab ich was.
Ähnlich war es mit meiner Heimkinoanlage.
Vorab meine subjektive Meinung zum Thema Heimkino:
Es ist Schwachsinn, aber jeder, der es unbedingt braucht in einem 20 qm Raum, bitte.
Nutze seit ca. 1 Jahr Klipsch RF 7 MK2 als Stereo und jetzt zusätzlich 'nen R115 SW als Subwoofer in einem 60 m² Wohnzimmer. Entfaltung pur (nicht eben nur Pegelfest, sondern klangvoll), ist allerdings Geschmackssache (Horntechnologie, Klangbild).

Auf Grund der Erfahrung mit dem 2.1 System im Wohnzimmer habe ich mir für PC (Arbeitszimmer ca. 15 m²) die Klipsch R-15PM zugelegt mit 'nem kleinen R110 SW, onboard angeschlossen mit Cinch-Cinch, Subwoofer direkt vom aktiven Lautsprecher per Cinch.
Nach Kauf einer Creative Soundblaster ZxR habe ich den deutlichen Unterschied bemerkt, wobei ich zum Thema zurückkomme.
Ob es beim Musikhören über die Klipsch-LS, Headset (Skullcandy RocNation Aviator und Phillips CitiScape Uptown) oder per Toslink an meinen AV-Receiver (mit den RF 7) zwecks Musik mit Rebirth oder Native Instruments etc... klar getrennte Frequenzen, keine Störgeräusche (Knacksen beim Laden inGame z.B., wechseln der Decks, laden von Samples etc.). Die Qualität ist dem des Onboard-Sounds sowas von überlegen. Sicher, es gibt noch 'bessere' Soundkarten. Ich wollte eine, die ich auch nutze und nicht um zu sagen: Ich hab hier 'ne Highend-Karte. Wenn man dann gefragt wird, was ich damit mache: am Kopfkratzen 

Fazit:
Ähnlich wie bei meiner Stereoanlage im Wohnzimmer (vorher 5.1 Canton MX80) ist der Unterschied erstens die Wiedergabequelle (Wave, mp3, wma, m4a...), dann das Abspielgerät (Verstärker, AV-Receiver, onboardSound, dedizierte Soundkarte, etc.) und dann das Wiedergabegerät (Kopfhörer, Lautsprecher). Da eben das Abspielgerät jetzt die Soundkarte ZxR ist, nutze ich eben auch 96 kHz als Samplerate, weil es eben Artefaktfrei funktioniert im Bereich Musik.
Beim Spielen klingt alles sauber, definierter. Keine Störgeräusche wie vorher bei RE 7 oder Dying Light z.B. (fiepen oder Hintergrundgrummeln). Bei z. B. Doom fällt es mir noch mehr auf, das eben die Geräuschkulisse stark ist und dadurch mehr zur Geltung kommt.

Teufel zerrt wie Bose und andere 'berühmte' Hersteller an irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Ergebnissen aus der Vergangenheit, ist allerdings bei weitem nicht mehr das, was viele denken und erwarten. Schön teuer muss es sein... 
Wer sich mit Musik und Klang beschäftigt, weiß, was ich meine.

PS: Bitte bedenken, dass dies meine subjektive Meinung ist und nicht konform mit anderen sein muss.


----------

